# VapeWaveTeaser



## kimbo (3/1/16)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## rogue zombie (3/1/16)

Sho, that looks like it's well made.

Can't wait for that

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (3/1/16)

Level of excitement = right up there with the Warcraft movie.


----------

